# New Product "Trap Guard"



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I just saw one of these at the supply house and seached the site so as not to repost and didnt see mention of it. Was thinking it was a cool concept .



 
*Approvals*

*Trap Guard® Approvals*
ProSet Trap Guard® is approved at national, state and local levels as a replacement for the trap primer. It has undergone rigorous testing by a variety of independent and reputable testing authorities (see below) in order to obtain those approvals.
*Can You Legally Specify and Install the Trap Guard Within a Jurisdiction Where it Has Not Specifically Been Approved?
*
The answer is *YES*.
The Federal Trade Commission makes it mandatory that every code must have a section for alternate materials and methods approval.
If a Professional Engineer can provide sufficient data to prove equivalency in providing protection of the public health, safety and welfare, the inspection department in that area cannot legally turn it down. There is more than sufficient data with listings and approvals to prove Trap Guard®’s equivalency for alternate approval. We have provided a list of this data below, with links to view and download the documentation.
If you feel that it would be of benefit to use Trap Guard® on one or more of your projects and you don’t believe that specific approval has been granted in your area, you still have the option of specifying and installing it based on the above FTC mandate and the documentation proving equivalency.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Diffidently not new, but around awhile.


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

We did an entire new construction condo building (135 units) and used these in the floor drains in the laundry rooms. No problems however there are a few other manufacturers out there who have jumped on the band wagon. I have not come across a product other then that made by Proset that works properly.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

What's new about it?

It looks like a garbage product that has been out for several years...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Used them in a hospital where we had to saw cut the floor and it was not posable to use a standard trap primer. The product was simple and it is still working just like it was the first day.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> Used them in a hospital where we had to saw cut the floor and it was not posable to use a standard trap primer. The product was simple and it is still working just like it was the first day.


Why wasn't it possible to use a trap primer?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Area drains out in the middle of a open area on one side was a computer room on the other side surgery all critical areas. Floor cutting is out of the question


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Had a few dry out. Area flooded and they didnt release open due to the neoprene sticking together. Not very good.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

red_devil said:


> Had a few dry out. Area flooded and they didnt release open due to the neoprene sticking together. Not very good.


 

Had a feeling these would do that. Something with a sticky base would glue that shut like sleep in yer eyes.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Exactly what I was thinking. What if someone spills a Pepsi on the floor and it winds up in the drain without being immediately flushed with water. Floor drain that wont drain? That's what i would bet lunch on.


----------



## MDPlumber1977 (Mar 4, 2013)

theplumbinator said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. What if someone spills a Pepsi on the floor and it winds up in the drain without being immediately flushed with water. Floor drain that wont drain? That's what i would bet lunch on.


Good Point!! Never had the problem but could definitely see that happening.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Took out one of these today. 
a floor drain recieving an ice maker drain. 
Didn't let the water through and made a huge puddle on the floor of a brand new break room in a commercial tenant finish we just did.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Rando said:


> Took out one of these today.
> a floor drain recieving an ice maker drain.
> Didn't let the water through and made a huge puddle on the floor of a brand new break room in a commercial tenant finish we just did.


I think there meant for seldom used floor drains for somewhat emergency drainage. A consistent stream that an ice machine produces will never have a dry trap.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

JDGA80 said:


> I think there meant for seldom used floor drains for somewhat emergency drainage. A consistent stream that an ice machine produces will never have a dry trap.


That was the original intent. Emergency drains are,and always have been a problem. They require no vent and are always where there is very little water to drain in them. That was the reason that the trap guard was invented.


----------

